# Etsy: how to pay for your Model 3



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EValuatED said:


> still handy to haul her Etsy store supplies and shipments around.


what does she make/sell on Etsy?


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> what does she make/sell on Etsy?


Easiest for me to copy & paste her store's description if that's OK:

"Welcome to Follow the Potomac, handmade decor and gifts featuring wine bottles, Mason & Ball jars and fun sayings. Also highlighting bows, wall hangings, up-cycled tin cans and glass jars. Many themes are represented here including country, farm house, French, cottage chic, beach, patriotic, holidays.....a little something for everyone!"


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

EValuatED said:


> Easiest for me to copy & paste her store's description if that's OK:
> 
> "Welcome to Follow the Potomac, handmade decor and gifts featuring wine bottles, Mason & Ball jars and fun sayings. Also highlighting bows, wall hangings, up-cycled tin cans and glass jars. Many themes are represented here including country, farm house, French, cottage chic, beach, patriotic, holidays.....a little something for everyone!"


Maybe silly of me to say but she's very talented, and I enjoy seeing her create and handmake something, and then see people like it and buy it!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EValuatED said:


> Maybe silly of me to say but she's very talented, and I enjoy seeing her create and handmake something, and then see people like it and buy it!


not silly at all! I think sites like Etsy are fantastic. I sell knit patterns on a similar site and what I've made from there has contributed to about ⅓+ of my Model ☰ savings in the last year, $3-$5 at a time!


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

And speaking of my talented wife... she gave me these "to put in your Tesla's glovebox in case you run the battery down, right?"


----------

